# Star Wars fan



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 25, 2002)

Pretty creative.  I like it.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 25, 2002)

???? huh??? is there a method to the maddness of your post?


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

I use to. but im not a Star wars Fan anymore.
But i liked the story! it was Great! :EG:


----------

